# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Tηλεφωνικο κεντρο Panasonik kx σε ISDN BRA ΜΕ SANTIS

## geoman28

Καλησπερα σας,

εχω μια συνδεση οτε 2 καναλια 2 νουμερα. μου εχουν δωσει ενα ρουτερακι κ ενα siemens santis, οπου απο το dsl ρουτερ φευγει το καλωδιο παει στο
santis και απο το santis 2 καλωδια στις συσκευες.
Εχω ενα κεντρο panasonic KXTD 208 αυτο απ΄ οτι διαβασα εχει 1 isdn 2 καναλια 8 εσωτερικα.

Υπαρχει τροπος να το συνδεσω ; καταργω το santis; οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει

ευχαριστω !

----------


## sdikr

Είσαι σίγουρος οτι το καλώδιο πάει απο το router στο santis;  
Κανονικά είναι καλώδιο απο το σπλιτερ στο santis,  μετά απο εκεί έχει εξόδους S0  που απο εκεί με καλώδιο δικτύου θα συνδεθεί το κέντρο

----------


## geoman28

Παραλειψη μου, το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι αυτο.. 
Tην εγκατασταση την εχω κανει 5-6 μηνες πριν και δουλευει κανονικα.. πριζες ολα σε 4 γραφεια.. 
απλα θελω να βαλω κεντρο για να μοιρασω εσωτερικα.. 
μπορει να ειναι στον splitter.. και να μοιραζει απο εκει..
το ειχα παει με βαση το σχεδιαγραμμα απο το manual. που ειχε μεσα το speedport / santis.

----------


## sdikr

Δεν καταργείς το santis Λοιπόν,  αφού αυτή την στιγμή παίρνεις τηλεφωνικό σήμα απο τις θήρες ab στο santis,  θα συνδέσεις το κέντρο με το santis σε μια απο τις θήρες S0 που έχει.

----------


## geoman28

ωραιος, σε ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## geoman28

Επανέρχομαι και ζητώ ξανά βοήθεια,το 208 δε δούλεψε..  για την ακρίβεια τα παίξε πριν προλάβω να το τεσταρω.. από γνωστό κ άσχετο βρήκα ένα kx-td612 χωρίς καπακια-καλωδια-manual-cd.. 

Με πατέντα έφτιαξα καλώδια..με 2x 4πιν βυσματα απο speaker υπολογιστή, Έβαλα στην θέση 1 κ 2 συσκευές κέντρου Panasonic όλα μια χαρά.. απλά δούλεψαν δεν τσέκαρα κάτι. Ούτε έβαλα γραμμή πανω.. μόνο σαν κέντρο το δοκίμασα. 

 Έβαλα αναλογική απλη συσκευή στο 5 με 8  βύσμα (τα 2πιν μονο 5-6) χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση; 
Εάν έχει κανένας το manual στα Ελληνικά το Αγγλικό το βρήκα (το gr δεν ειναι για μενα), η καμία σημείωση που θα με βοηθησει καθώς και το cd προγραμματισμού ας μου πει.. ευχαριστω!!

- - - Updated - - -

Μια παρακληση, οποιος εχει το cd ας μου πει, εχω 75xx συσκευες και δεν μπορω να προγραμματισω σχεδον τιποτα..

μετα απο βοηθεια φιλου απο δω, αλλαξα τις αναλογικες στα Α & Β (2-3) απο τα jack 1-2,3-4, και τις ψηφιακες στα ακρα H k L(1-4).
Συνεχιζω να εχω θεμα με τις αναλογικες δεν παιζουν..   διαβαζω το μανοαλ αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι.
Δοκιμασα τους 2 απο τους 3 τροπους που αναφερει.
1) Απο το jack 1-2  εδωσα 1-4 στην ψηφιακη ολα καλα, 2-3 στην αναλογικη. 
και 
2) 1-2-3-4 ή 1-4 στην ψηφιακη και απο το to tel της συσκευης στην αναλογικη.. παλι κανενα αποτελεσμα.

Φαινεται σαν να ειναι ανοιχτη η γραμμη αλλα δεν ακουω τονο.

----------

